# In Cold Blood...



## d32_war10 (Mar 13, 2006)

Alright im a new member but will be starting a journal March 19 (Sunday).

Stats:
Age: 15
Weight: 154
Height:5"7

Bench:190
Squat:315
Deadlift:355

*Goal's To Reach By May 1st*

Weight:164
Bench:225
Squat:350
Deadlift:395

*Supplements I will be taking*

NO-Xplode
Omega Thunder
White Blood
(^Have been stacking this for the past few month's. Works very well.)
Multi Pro 32x
Pro-Complex
Glutamine

*I WILL NOT BE RECORDING MY DIET*
But I will be bulking and eating 5-7 meals a day.

Training Scheme..
Some will say that I am simply overtraining but I have had good results with this before. Im coming into this from a 5x5 training routine.

*This is a routine our trainer has constructed mainly for football.*

*Week 1*

*Day 1 - Sunday*
*-Core Lifts-* reps x sets
Push Press - 85-90% 5  x 4 
Power Pull  - 85-90% 5 x 4

*Aux Lifts*
Front Raise - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lift - DB Upright Rows
Side Raise   - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lift - DB Military Press
Rear Raise  - 8 x 3

Bar Bicep Curl - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lift - Choice
Hammer Curl  -  8 x 3
DB Bicep Curl -  8 x 3
 - Alt. Lift - Choice
Forearms      -  8 x 3 (Reverse Forearm Curls, Behind the back forearm curls etc.)
Neck            - 10 x 3 (Light)


*Day 2 - Monday*
*Core Lifts*
Bench Press 85-90% - 5 x 4
Hang Power Clean 85-90% - 5 x 4

*Aux Lifts*
Decline Bench - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lifts - Incline Bench , DB Flies
Close Grip Bench - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lifts - Lockouts, Floor Press
Skulls - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lifts - JM Press
Pushdowns - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lifts - Reverse Pushdown
Hammer Press - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lifts - Chest Breaker
Dips - To Fatigue x 3 sets

*Day 3 - Tuesday*
*Core Lifts*  (reps x sets)
Squat - 85-90% - 5 x 4
Deadlift 85-90% - 5 x 4

*Aux Lifts*
Step Ups - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lift - Leg Ext.
Lunges    - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lift - Side Lunge
Ham Curls - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lift - SLDL
Glute Ham - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lift - RDL
Calves     - 8 x 3 (usually i do 12 x 4)
 - Alt. Lift - Seated Calf Raise
Lat Pulls   - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lift - Wide Grip Pull-Ups
DB Rows   - 8 x 3
 - Alt. Lift - Bent Over Rows , Machine Rows
Shrugs     - 15 x 1, 10 x 1, 8 x 3, 10 x 1, 15 x 1 (works very well)

*Day 4 - Wensday*
Same as day 1 but light day.



*Day 5 - Thursday*
Same as day 2 but light day.


*Day 6 - Friday*
Same as day 3 but light day.


*Day 7 - Saturday (Off)*

This a 3 day split, Monday, Wensday, Friday but I have made it a 6 day split, 3 heavy, 3 light and it has been working very well for me.


----------



## d32_war10 (Mar 14, 2006)

Alright guy's so today I decided fuck it why wait? Legs, back,traps and lats today I was psyched.
*
30 Min Prior to workout*
- 2.5 Scoops NO-Xplode
- 8 Omega Thunder
- 3 White Blood

*Warm Up* *Reps,Weight*
*Squats *(close stance low) - 5 x 135 .. 5 x 225

*Chain Squats* (close,medium,wide chains weigh 80) - 10 sets of 3.
(real numbers, weight does get lighter for those of you who don't know while going down.heavy weight but easy)
   - 3 x 255
   - 3 x 275
   - 3 x 295
   - 1 x 315

*Deadlift*
   - 5 x 135
   - 5 x 225
   - 5 x 315
   - 5 x 335
   - 3 x 355

*Leg Ext.*
   - 8 x 90
   - 8 x 110
   - 8 x 120

*Barbell Side Lunge*
   - 8 x 45
   - 8 x 45
   - 8 x 45

*Ham Curls*
   - 8 x 90
   - 8 x 110
   - 8 x 130


*SLDL's*
   - 5 x 135
   - 5 x 135
   - 5 x 135
   - 5 x 135

*Calves (Low Weight, High Volume*
   - 15 x 135
   - 15 x 135
   - 15 x 135
   - 15 x 135

*Lat Pull Downs*
   - 8 x 140
   - 8 x 150
   - 8 x 16

*DB Rows*
   - 8 x 65
   - 8 x 70
   - *8 x 95* real happy with this

*Bent Over Rows*
   - 8 x 135
   - 8 x 205
   - 8 x 205

*Shrugs*
   - 15 x 135
   - 10 x 135
   - 8 x 225
   - 8 x 275
   - 8 x 295
   - 10 x 225
   - 15 x 135

*Post Workout*
 - 8 Capsules Omega Thunder 
 - 2 Scoops Pro-Comples
 - 1 TBSP Glutamine

Overall today I thought I had a good workout felt GREAT!!! No increases yet but I know they will be coming soon. CANT WAIT FOR TOMARROW!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

42 sets!!! Holy Cow!!! Nice #'s being tossed around in here my Friend!!! I am amazed at the volume your doing!!!


----------



## d32_war10 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Archangel! Really happy someone posted in here. Always looking for some source of motivation really appreciate it.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

d32_war10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Archangel! Really happy someone posted in here. Always looking for some source of motivation really appreciate it.


My pleasure my Friend, thats why we are here, to help each other!!!


----------



## d32_war10 (Mar 15, 2006)

Alright soo today's workout went really well.

*Pre-Supp's-*
 - 2.5 Scoops NO-Xplode
 - 8 Omega Thunder
 - 3 White Blood

*3/15/2006*
-Core Lifts-
*Push Press* - 
   - 135 x 5
   - 135 x 5
   - 135 x 5
   - 155 x 3

*Power Pull* -
   - 135 x 5
   - 135 x 5
   - 135 x 5
   - 135 x 5

*Overhead Press* (def. could have gone up in weight)
   - 115 x 5
   - 115 x 5
   - 115 x 5
   - 115 x 5

*Bar Bicep Curl *- (well considering i love bicep curls i did 7 sets!)
   - 85 x 5
   - 85 x 5
   - 85 x 5
   - 85 x 5
   - 95 x 5
   - 95 x 5
   - 105 x 2 (was VERY happy with this)

*Concentration Curls*
   - 30 x 5
   - 35 x 5
   - 40 x 5
   - 50 x 5 (happy with this also!)

*Behind the Back Forearm Curls*
   - 115 x 8
   - 135 x 8
   - 135 x 8
   - 135 x 8

*(NOTE: BELOW I DO EACH GROUP AS 1 SET)*
I have no idea how much weight is on there but i put a 2 1/2 on each side because the pully itsself weighs a ton
*Set 1*
Each 5 reps
Standing Cable Upright Row's 
Front Cable Raise  
Standing Low-Pulley Deltoid Raise
Bent Over Low-Pulley Side Lateral

*Set 2*
Each 5 reps
Standing Cable Upright Row's
Front Cable Raise
Standing Low-Pulley Deltoid Raise
Bent Over Low-Pulley Side Lateral

*Set 3*
Each 5 Reps
Standing Cable Upright Row's
Front Cable Raise
Standing Low-Pulley Deltoid Raise
Bent Over Low-Pulley Side Lateral

*Pull-Ups*
   - 5 reps
   - 5 reps
   - 25 x 5
   - 25 x 5
   - 25 x 5
*(NOTE: Took a belt and strapped a 25lb DB in it)*

*Today's workout was awesome I know I will be pretty sore tomarrow. Some weights are goin up and it feel's great. I FEEL GREAT!!*

*Post Supp's*
 - 2 Scoops Pro-Complex + 1TBSP Glutamine
 - 8 Omega Thunder


----------



## d32_war10 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Another good workout today!*

*Pre-Sups*
   - 2.5 Scoops NO-Xplode
   - 8 Omega Thunder
   - 3 White Blood

*03/16/2006*
*Core Lifts *
(changed it up a little just dumbells instead of barbell for this week) 
*DB Bench Press -*
   - 50 x 5
   - 55 x 5
   - 60 x 5
   - 65 x 5
*Hang Power Clean -*
   - 135 x 5
   - 135 x 5 
   - 135 x 3 (could have done 5 but my delt was irritating me)
   - 135 x 3

*Aux Lifts*

*DB Decline Bench -*
   - 50 x 5
   - 50 x 5
   - 55 x 5
   - 60 x 5

*Floor Press*
   - 135 x 5
   - 135 x 5
   - 145 x 5
   - 145 x 5

*Skulls -*
   - 65 x 5
   - 65 x 5
   - 65 x 5


*V-Bar Pushdowns -*
   - 45 x 5
   - 55 x 5
   - 65 x 5
   - 75 x 5

*Standing Dumbbell Triceps Extension -*
   - 45 x 5
   - 45 x 5
   - 50 x 5
   - 50 x 5
   - 55 x 5

*Cable One Arm Tricep Extension -*
   - 10 x 5
   - 10 x 5
   - 15 x 5
   - 15 x 5

*Seated Palms-Up Wrist Curl -*
   - 35 x 5
   - 35 x 5
   - 40 x 5
   - 40 x 5

*Behind The Back Wrist Curl -*
   - 135 x 5
   - 135 x 5
   - 135 x 5
   - 135 x 5

*Dips -*
   - 12
   - 12 
   - 12

*Weighted Pull Ups*
   - 25 x 5
   - 25 x 5
   - 25 x 5
   - 25 x 5
   - 25 x 5


*Post Supps*
   - 2 Scoop's Pro-Complex + 1TBSP Glutamine
   - 8 Omega Thunder


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 16, 2006)

Why do you use so much volume? You're gotta be weight training for at LEAST 2 hours with that much.


----------



## d32_war10 (Mar 16, 2006)

Higher Volume works well for me unlike some. I enjoy and have seen great gains from it so far.

Next will be WestSide


----------



## d32_war10 (May 2, 2006)

*Soo I haven't posted in here for about a month because I have been so busy but I need to, so I am gonna manage to post in here again daily.*

*good workout today!*

*Pre-Sups*
- 2.5 Scoops NO-Xplode
- 8 Omega Thunder
- 3 White Blood

*03/16/2006*
*Core Lifts* 
(changed it up a little just dumbells instead of barbell for this week) 
*DB Bench Press -*
- 50 x 5
- 55 x 5
- 60 x 5
*- 70 x 5*
*Hang Power Clean -*
- 135 x 5
- 135 x 5 
- 165 x 3 (could have done 5 but my left delt was irritating me)
*- 185 x 3*

*Aux Lifts*

*Decline Bench -*
- 135 x 5
- 135 x 5
- 145 x 5
- 155 x 5

*Floor Press*
- 135 x 5
- 135 x 5
- 145 x 5
- 145 x 5

*Skulls -*
- 65 x 5
- 75 x 5
- 85 x 5


*V-Bar Pushdowns -*
- 45 x 5
- 55 x 5
- 65 x 5
- 85 x 5

*Cable One Arm Tricep Extension -*
- 10 x 5
- 10 x 5
- 15 x 5
- 20 x 5

*Seated Palms-Up Wrist Curl -*
- 35 x 5
- 35 x 5
- 40 x 5
- 40 x 5

*Behind The Back Wrist Curl -*
- 135 x 5
- 135 x 5
- 135 x 5
- 135 x 5

*Dips -*
- 12
- 12 
- 12

*Weighted Pull Ups*
- 25 x 5
- 25 x 5
- 25 x 5
- 25 x 5
- 25 x 5


*Post Supps*
- 2 Scoop's Pro-Complex + 1TBSP Glutamine
- 8 Omega Thunder


----------

